

Edgecase Non-Profit Grant - mikelikesbikes
http://edgecase.com/nonprofit

======
pgroves
In case the people running this are reading:

My first reaction (feel free to ignore it) is that advertising the number of
hours you are willing to donate to a project or an example of how complex of
an application you're willing to make would be helpful. I'm a software
contractor (not web apps, however) and even I'm not sure what $100K would get
me in central Ohio.

(and I do like the concept... I hope to hear how it goes.)

------
dgabriel
What does "local" mean? Does a 501c3 have to be in Ohio to qualify? The
Midwest? I'd like to spread the word, but I don't want to target groups that
would automatically be out of the running because they're based in the
northeast, or Michigan.

~~~
bostonaholic
Sorry for the confusion. We are targeting Ohio 501c3 only. The website has
been updated.

Thank you for pointing this out.

~~~
dgabriel
No worries. Thanks for clarifying!

------
pbj
Really interesting. I'm in the process of starting a 501(c)(3) myself and I'd
love to know if there are more companies out there that do things like this.

------
jlembeck
This is really great stuff. Kudos to the Edgecase/New Context teams.

